# La carezza del diavolo



## scrittore (10 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto tempo è passato? Una settimana? Due? Non me lo ricordo.
Quello che ho voglia di dire è che la morte di Anna non è passata inosservata.  Certo, non è stato facile.
Giulia mi ha aiutato molto, ha organizzato praticamente lei tutto il funerale. Io, del resto, mi sentivo svuotato.
Quella sera nella mia camera di albergo dormì accanto a me tenendomi abbracciato.

- Ora non pensare …prova a dormire - mi rispose, sveglia, nel cuore della notte… vegliava accanto a me. In silenzio, senza commentare.

“Sono distrutto…” le dissi, e lei mi abbracciò ancora più forte.

Fu la prima e unica volta che sentii  il suo corpo stringersi sul mio in un abbraccio per lenire il mio dolore anziché per altro.

“Decisamente troppo poco buono per permettermi un amore esclusivo e troppo poco bastardo per affidarmi a chi fa questo per mestiere, ecco il risultato…”  

le dissi  un momento prima di abbandonarmi in un pianto che durò fino al mattino.

Quanto tempo è passato? Una settimana? Due? Non lo so.
Quello che ricordo e' composto da una serie di eventi che ho messo sapientemente da parte, una parte molto profonda che non si lascera' dimenticare.
Sono rimasto solo, una busta aperta per terra, le chiavi della casa di Giulia su un tavolino e la sua lettera tra le mani che mi condanna a ricordare.
Mi ha lasciato la sua casa, i suoi risparmi, tutto.
Mi ha nominato tutore legale della bambina.
In un cassetto, vicino al letto dove dormivamo insieme ha riposto tutti gli atti che servono … e poi ci sono i suoi pensieri per me… forse dovrei trascriverli da qualche parte… forse lo farò domani..
Forse.


----------

